# AIDS Case Puts American Medicine and Pharmaceutical Companies On Trial



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

A must read. http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0%2...01494%2C00.html Eat Well. Think Well. Be Well. [Be Grateful.]____________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

A sad but very real commentary about life as it is. Too often, unless one is kicked in the gut by it, they don't feel it. It's seems that it is a matter of ethics and moral decision-making. Some could look at it as survival of the fittest and turn their heads. Is that what we as human caretakers of this planet should do, or does being human go beyond that? These are the points to ponder. Thanks for this link to a well written article Mike.


----------

